# wheres sandpiper pier?



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I have heard that sandpiper pier is a good place to fish butI dont know where to go. If someone could give me some directionsI would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Just off Hwy 98 in Sandpipper Subdivision, I think the road sign states Sanibel lane.

The road just west of the Drivers License Office.

Just west of The Club, Gulf Breeze Marina and a cemetery.

One block west of Whisper Bay Blvd.(subdivision)

Does this help?

If you find the entrance to Sandpiper, go straight in for a ways. Sharp curve to the right, take the first right past the curve and keep going straight. You will see a little park on the left that has the pier.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's the place. Down Sanibel, follow the curves, right at stop sign, left at stop sign, keep on going.

I lived ther for a year and never caught much. A few good trout, the odd sheapsheadfrom time to time and lots of mullet in the net.

Sharks frequent the area and it's mostly sand bottom within casting distance if that helps you.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I live in that area so if you do go try to go around 6 till dark cause we kill the trout, some reds, and if you wade you can kill the flounder. theirs a few meanies over their, i think one is like 10 years old and he never brings a rod he'll just talk about how his dad use to be a commercial fisherman, but i caught 5 nice trout a few hours ago, it's a great place to fish..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *littlezac (9/16/2009)*I live in that area so if you do go try to go around 6 till dark cause we kill the trout, some reds, and if you wade you can kill the flounder. theirs a few meanies over their, i think one is like 10 years old and he never brings a rod he'll just talk about how his dad use to be a commercial fisherman, but i caught 5 nice trout a few hours ago, it's a great place to fish..


how is a 10 year old gona be mean?


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *littlezac (9/16/2009)*I live in that area so if you do go try to go around 6 till dark cause we kill the trout, some reds, and if you wade you can kill the flounder. theirs a few meanies over their, i think one is like 10 years old and he never brings a rod he'll just talk about how his dad use to be a commercial fisherman, but i caught 5 nice trout a few hours ago, it's a great place to fish..
> ...




I'm just saying that theirs a few kids that will get you irritated.


----------

